# Oracle - Anfänger braucht Hilfe!



## gingerswelt (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein Applet, das eine SQL-Abfrage an eine Datenbank schickt.
Für den Zugriff auf eine MySQL Datenbank habe ich ein Servlet zur Verfügung, das
über die Servlet Engine von Jakarta Tomcat und einem JDBC Treiber auf die Daten zugreift.
Soweit alles in Ordnung. Nun möchte ich den Zugriff auf eine Oracle-Datenbank ermöglichen, aber wie gehe ich da bei der Installation vor. Weil ich noch nie mit
Oracle gearbeitet habe, weiß ich nicht welche Installationen oder Komponenten
nötig sind, und in welcher Reihenfolge sie installiert werden müssen.

Ich habe Oracle Database 10g heruntergeladen und installiert. Der Verwaltungsapparat 
ist ja gigantisch.
1)
Mein Problem ist was muss ich nun starten. Was ist der erste Schritt. 
Wie lautet mein Benutzername und Passwort? Passwörter wie SCOTTund TIGER
funktionieren nicht.

2)
Muss ich auch einen Server downloaden wenn ja welchen und wo?
Wie starte ich den Server? Muss ich vorher noch irgendwetwas einstellen?

Fragen über Fragen 
Gibt es vielleicht eine einfache Installationsbeschreibung zu diesem Thema?

tschau ginger


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2005)

Hi,

zu 1. bzgl. Passwörter:
bei Oracle 8 und neuen lautet das Standardpasswort für den DB-User "system" "manager". Ich nehme an, dass es bei Oracle 10 auch so ist. Jedoch war es bei Oracle 9 so, dass man die Passwörter der DB-Admins ändern musste. Hab mit Oracle 10 noch nicht gearbeitet, sonst könnte ich dir in der Hinsicht genaueres sagen.

zu 2.
Wenn du die richtige Datei gedownloadet hast, ist der Server schon mit dabei.
Wie bereits erwähnt, ich hab mit mit Oracle 10 nocht nicht gearbeitet, aber bisher war es so, dass für den Server Dienste eingerichtet wurden. zusätzlich wurde für jede Instanz ein weiterer Dienst eingerichtet. Diese sollte eingentlich beim Systemstart automatisch starten.


----------



## gingerswelt (10. Juli 2005)

leider funktioniert kein Passwort:
scott - tiger
system - manager
sys - eigenes Passwort

eine Hoffnung besteht mit 
system - oracle


----------



## Exceptionfault (10. Juli 2005)

Die Frage ist ja wie versuchst du dich wo anzumelden ?
Hast du nach dem Login überhaupt eine Datenbank erstellt oder einfach nur die Server Software installiert ? Wie ist denn dein Aufruf über SQL*Plus ? Welche SID hat deine Datenbank?

Das Standardpasswort für sys ist eigentlich "change_on_install" wobei, wenn du bei der Installation eine Datenbank über den ODCA (oracle database creation assistant) erstellt hast, wirst du am Ende wirklich aufgefordert ein eigenes Passwort für sys und system zu vergeben.

Der User Scott ist von Oracle eigentlich zum spielen gedacht, d.h. das Schema sollte in keiner Produktiven DB zu finden sein !

Bei der Gelegenheit: Wenn jemand Interesse an Scripten zur Datenbankerstellung hat einfach mal eine PM schicken, hab immo zwar nur welche für Windows aber eine Anpassung an Unix/Linux ist kein Problem. Ich hätte auch Responsefiles anzubieten für eine einfache Serverinstallation, d.h. nur 1 Batchfile aufrufen, ein bisschen warten.. und fertig.


----------



## gingerswelt (10. Juli 2005)

Ich hatte zuerst die Software installiert und danach die Datenbank mit dem Assistenten erstellt.
Bei SQLPlus konnte ich auch kein passendes Passwort finden.

Also habe ich einfach alles wieder deinstalliert. Nach einer erneuten Installation erschien die Fehlermeldung: _OCR konnte nicht initialisiert werden. _ 
Der Dienst OracleCSService hatte dabei den Status _wird aktiviert_
Ist das der Grund? Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Exceptionfault (11. Juli 2005)

Das klingt nach einer unsauberen Deinstallation. Unter Windows sollte man Oracle wie folgt deinstallieren:

- Zuerst über den Oracle Universal Installer alles deinstallieren was geht...
- Oracle Binaries löschen ( c:\oracle )
- Oracle Protokolle löschen ( c:\Programme\Oracle )
- Startmenü bereinigen
- Pfadvariable unter Systemvariablen bereinigen ( alles mit %oracle% raus )
- Registry säubern
  - HKLM\Software\Oracle löschen
  - HKLM\System\Services\CurrentControlSet  <= Alles mit Oracle löschen
  - HKLM\System\Services\ControlSet001  <= Alles mit Oracle löschen
  - HKLM\System\Services\ControlSet002  <= Alles mit Oracle löschen
- neu booten

Dann sollte eigentlich alles sauber sein. Die Registry Einträge können evtl. etwas anders geschrieben werden, hab grad kein Windows zum nachschaun...


----------



## gingerswelt (11. Juli 2005)

danke dir für dein Bemühen. Ich konnte das Problem nicht lösen, weil mir auch die Zeit zum testen
fehlt. Die Installation muss ich nun ein anderes Mal weiter führen. Du wirst dann sicherlich wieder 
meine Hilferufe lesen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal ;-)


----------



## Max_IT (2. August 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf einem Rechner mit Windows XP soll die Oracle Datenbank 10g aufgesetzt werden. Die Installation habe ich mittlerweile hinter mir, aber die Anmeldung möchte wie bei meinem Vorgänger hier im Thread nicht gelingen. Während der Installation habe ich User und Password auf "test" gesetzt. Ein Login über den "Oracle Directory Manager" will aber nicht funktionieren. Der Standardport wird hier mit 389 angegeben. Diesen habe ich so belassen und bei Host sowohl "localhost" als auch "computername.domäne" ausprobiert. In beiden Fällen erhalte ich die Nachricht: "Der Server wird nicht ausgeführt: "hostname/389".

Nun besitze ich leider überhaupt kein Grundwissen, was die Arbeit mit Oracle angeht. Ich weiss deshalb nicht, wie die Fehlermeldung zu deuten ist. Muss ich erst einen Server starten? Oben schreibt ihr ja, dass der Server eigentlich schon laufen müsste. Unter Verwaltung\Dienste sehe ich im Windows auch, dass der Listener aktiv ist. Kann es sein, dass ich diese Meldung nur bekomme, weil ich den Host falsch angebe? Wenn ja, wie gebe ich ihn richtig an?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfestellung sehr dankbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Max_IT


Edit @ 10:00 Uhr:

So, hier ist dann noch die exakte Fehlermeldung, die ich bekomme:


```
Der Server wird nicht ausgeführt: localhost/389
-------------------------------------------------
oracle.ldap.admin.common.SaveChangeException: Der Server wird nicht ausgeführt:
localhost/389
 at oracle.ldap.admin.Root.saveChanges(Root.java:875)
 at oracle.ldap.admin.common.AdminPropView.saveChanges
(AdminPropView.java:710)
 at oracle.ldap.admin.client.propEditors.TabView.commit(TabView.java:538)
 at oracle.ldap.admin.client.AdminUtil$logonCmds.run(AdminUtil.jav:755)
 at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```


----------



## Max_IT (3. August 2005)

Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen würde... Ich hoffe mein Post geht nicht unter, weil ich ihn am Ende eines alten gepostet habe. Ich wollte nur die Übersicht im Forum bewahren. Ich bin nun schon viel im Internet am Suchen, aber ich denke die Chance, dass mir jemand hilft ist in einem Diskussionsboard wie Tutorials.de am größten. Mir fehlt Wissen um gezielt nach meinem Oracle Problem Ausschau zu halten, wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich zum ersten Mal mit der Materie. Vllt. habt ihr ja auch einfach einen guten Link für mich... Howto's und Readme's gibt es ja en masse, auch vom Hersteller direkt. Nur leider wird dort meist einfach nur die Installation beschrieben und die habe ich ja nun hinter mich gebracht. Ein Troubleshooting finde ich nicht und die Oracle Hilfe ist sehr dürftig... Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Zeit !


----------



## Exceptionfault (4. August 2005)

Max_IT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Login über den "Oracle Directory Manager" will aber nicht funktionieren.



Also mit dem ODM kannst du überhaupt nix anfangen. Der ist mehr oder weniger zur Integration von Oracle in Active Directory Strukturen. Versuche es einfach mal mit SQL*Plus. Das ist das Kommanduzeilentool von Oracle.

Also Start => Ausführen => cmd
c:\> sqlplus /nolog sollte SQL*Plus starten, wenn das schon nicht geht, ist bei der Installation was schief gelaufen.
Jetzt kannst du mal versuchen dich zu Connecten mit
SQL> conn sys@<DEINE_SID> as sysdba
Wenn die SID korrekt ist (Standard: orcl ) wirst du nach dem Passwort gefragt.
Wenn eine Meldung kommt wie z.B. der TNS Eintrag konnte nicht aufgelöst werden, dann geh mal aus SQL*Plus raus (mit exit) und versuche den Befehl
c:\> tnsping <DEINE_SID>
Das dient der Namensauflösung der Datenbank. Wenn hier ein Fehler auftritt ist der Listener falsch konfiguriert.
SQL*Plus könnte auch die Meldung bringen, dass kein dedizierter Serverprozess gestartet werden kann, dies bedeutet dann, dass zwar der listener läuft, jedoch keine Datenbank. 

Probiere mal in etwa diesen Weg und schreibe wo genau du hängen bleibst und welche Fehlermeldung auftritt.

Unter Windows gibt es ausserdem nach der Installation eine Benutzergruppe namens ORA_DBA. Wenn man sich selbst in diese Gruppe aufnimmt kann man sich (bei Oracle Standardkonfiguration) übrigens auch mit 
conn / as sysdba (also ohne Passwort anmelden


----------



## Max_IT (5. August 2005)

Servus. Erstmal vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. SQL Ps lässt sich sowohl über Kommandozeile, als auch über Startmenü normal starten. 

conn sys@<orcl> as sysdba klappt, er fragt mich dann nach dem Passwort.
Und da wird das Problem liegen, ich muss einen Fehler bei der Passwortvergabe gemacht haben. Bei der Installation habe ich "test" als User und "test" als Passwort vergeben. Dies will aber nicht funktionieren. Kombinationen wie "system" und "manager" die standardmäßig vergeben sind wollen auch nicht klappen. Jedes Mal kommt dann einfach "ORA-12154: TNS:Angegebener Connect-Bezeichner konnte nicht aufgelöst werden". Der Listener läuft! Da ist alle soweit prima. 

"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\maxe>tnsping orcl

TNS Ping Utility for 32-bit Windows: Version 10.1.0.2.0 - Production on 04-AUG-2
005 15:59:14

Copyright (c) 1997, 2003, Oracle. All rights reserved.

Parameterdateien benutzt:
C:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_2\network\admin\sqlnet .ora


Adapter TNSNAMES zur Aufl÷sung des Alias benutzt
Attempting to contact (DESCRIPTION = (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = semirami
s5)(PORT = 1521)) (CONNECT_DATA = (SERVER = DEDICATED) (SERVICE_NAME = orcl.semi
ramis5)))
OK (40 ms)"

Gruß, MaxIT


----------



## Exceptionfault (5. August 2005)

Max_IT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> conn sys@<orcl> as sysdba klappt, er fragt mich dann nach dem Passwort.



sorry, versuchs mal mit 

conn sys@orcl as sysdba

bzw.

conn sys/passwort@orcl as sysdba


----------

